# بعون من الله وفضل تم إفتتاح قسم السيارات ..مبروك



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
الحمد لله الذي وفقنا لذلك ..​ 
يسرني أن أزف البشرى لكافة الأعضاء بالملتقى وخاصة مهندسي السيارات 
بأنه وبعون من الله وفضل تم إفتتاح​ 
قسم هندسة السيارات​ 
ونتقدم بالشكر لإدارة الملتقى وعلى راسها (المهندس)..​ 
وسوف يتم إحالة كافة المواضيع الموجودة بالأقسام الأخرى والخاصة بالسيارات الى القسم للإختصاص​ 
وفق الله الجميع.. 
والله من وراء القصد ..
وهو نعم المولى ونعم النصير.​


----------



## المهندس (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

ألف مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد ..
و أتمنى من الله أن يؤتي هذا القسم ثماره المنشودة منه ..

و الشكر لله ثم لكم جميعاً على تواصلكم الدائم ..
ولن يرتقي هذا القسم للأفضل إلا بمشاركاتكم المستمرة و تعاونكم فيما بينكم ..

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..
و أشكر دكتورنا الفاضل محمد باشراحيل على اهتمامه وحرصه ..
وتواصله الدائم من أجل افتتاح هذا القسم المميز بإذن الله ..


و للجميع تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد وان شاء الله يصل الى التميز 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المعتز بالله (26 سبتمبر 2009)

د. محمد ..

اولا : مبروك علينا وعليكم القسم الجديد ..

ثانيا : أنا مهندس كهربا .. بس والله من زمان وانا اتمنى اشوف قسم خاص بميكانيكا السيارات ..

ان شاء الله يكون التفاعل موجود ..


----------



## مهندسة توتا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم

وشكرا لك د.محمد باشراحيل على اهتمامك الدائم بكل ما يفيد المنتدى وجزاك الله خيرا

ودائما المنتدىفى تقدم ان شاء الله

وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## إسلام علي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله جه في وقته (عربيتي بايظة :d ) بارك الله فيكم
وإلى الأمام


----------



## نور الجزائرية (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
كل موضوع او قسم يخدم العلم يسعدنا التعرف عليه ...و قسم السيارات سيكون بإذن الله ملفتا للجميع فالكل يملك او يتمنى ان يملك سيارة و يحسن دلالها ...
مبروك علينا هذا القسم و ننتظر اسرار السيارات و كيفية التعامل معها 
و ان شاء الله سنشارك بصور لسيارات جميلة على الاقل ...
الله الموفق للجميع و الى الامام


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك لكل أعضاء المنتدى ومهندسين السيارات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد .

ثمرة جديدة نتاج جهود مباركة .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد .

ثمرة جديدة نتاج جهود مباركة .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو محمود (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك (وهى كلمة مسجلة باسم محمود ابنى) ودائما مايقولها عند سقوط شئ من يد امه او عند اتلافى لاحدى العابه
ولكن هنا اضعها بمعناها الحقيقى مع الاعتذا لابو حنفى
شكرا للدكتور محمد
وشكرا للمهندس فيصل
والف مبروك مرة اخرى


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك عليكم القسم الجديد


----------



## zanitty (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك القسم 
و الف مبروك الاشراف يا دكتور الذى تاخر كثيرا كمنصب رسمى رغم انك كنت دائما لنا بمثابه كبير المشرفين لحنكتك و زوقك و علمك و صلاحه دينك 
اسال الله ان يحسن خاتمتك و يغفر لوالديك 
عاوزين نشوف ابداعات العقاب الهرم فى القسم بقى


----------



## فاتح روما (26 سبتمبر 2009)

* الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم 
أجمل التهانى لكل الأعضاء الكرام

*


----------



## محمد حامد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك إفتتاح القسم الجديد 
من تقدم لتقدم منتدانا الغالى 
إلى الأمام دائما


----------



## qasem kafawin (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا العمل الرائع وانشاء الله تعم الفائده على الجميع


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مبرووك لكل الأعضاء وإن شاء الله نستفيد


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

ألف مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد ..
و أتمنى من الله أن يؤتي هذا القسم ثماره المنشودة منه ..

و الشكر لله ثم لكم جميعاً على تواصلكم الدائم ..
ولن يرتقي هذا القسم للأفضل إلا بمشاركاتكم المستمرة و تعاونكم فيما بينكم ..

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..
و أشكر دكتورنا الفاضل محمد باشراحيل على اهتمامه وحرصه ..
وتواصله الدائم من أجل افتتاح هذا القسم المميز بإذن الله ..


و للجميع تحياتي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك علي هذا القسم ، ولقد كُللت جهود مهندسي السيارات ، وعطاءهم الثري ، ومواضيعهم الثرية ، واستحقوا ان يُنشأ لهم قسم خاص .
والشكر والعرفان للدكتور محمد باشرحيل ذي العلم الغزير والجهد الوافر والخلق الكريم علي جهوده وعطائه ومتابعته المستمرة .


----------



## محمد رضوان النوب (27 سبتمبر 2009)

االسلام عليكم اشكركم على هذا القسم واتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## عروة بن الأكرم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك ووردة عطرة لكل من ساهم لإنشاء هذا القسم

ننتظر المواضيع المميزة


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك لكل أعضاء المنتدي على هذه الإضافه الجيده
تمنياتنا لكل الإخوه الإستفاده منه
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى .....وبارك الله في كل جهد يرفع شان المسلمين عاليا


----------



## ابن العميد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبرووك علي قسم السيارات واكيد هيكون فيه شغل قوي لانه هيبقي فيه جديد مع كل موديل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك لكل اعضاء المنتدي افتتاح القسم الجديد - واهو بالقسم الجديد الواحد ممكن يتعلمله صنعه تنفعه في ايام الازمه العالميه اللي بنمر بيها دي هههههههههه
والشكر موصول لجميع الاخوة المشرفين وادارة المنتدي علي جهودهم العظيمه في تطوير المنتدي للافضل


----------



## خالد الأزهري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبارك لكم القسم الجديد يا أهل الميكانيكا...
وإن شاء الله يكون مفيد مثل بقية الأقسام ...


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك القسم الجديد
ومليون الف شكر لادارة المنتدى


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك ونتمى ان يتطور قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وتبدا فتح اقسام جديدة له


----------



## يحي الحربي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذه لبنة اخرى يحملها قطار التطوير للملتقى
مبارك ... ونسال الله ان يكلل هذه الجهود بالنجاح وان يجعلها في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## اراس الكردي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد
نسأل الله لكم التوفيق في اثراء هذا القسم


----------



## صناعي1 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بييييب بيييب بيييييييب

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم و ان شاء الله نجيب سياراتنا نصلحها عندكم


----------



## صلاح الفهد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك القسم الجديد
نسأل الله أن يوفق القائمين على هذا الصرح الراقي وعلى رأسهم المهندس
بارك الله فيك د.محمد على الإبداع المتواصل
غفر الله لكم ولوالديكم ورزقكم جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها


----------



## ابو سرويه (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور 
والف الف مبروووووووووووك
والله يا دكتور اننى احبك فى الله .... ويعجز لسانى على مدحك
ربنا يعطيك طولت العمر انشاء الله


----------



## نزار الملك (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك القسم الجديد ربنا يجعل فيه المنفعة للجميع والله الموفق


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك للجميع 
تمنياتي لهذا الصرح الشامخ مزيد من النحاج والتقدم


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*تهنئـــــــــة*

*


ألف مبروك ...وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق والتقدم والنجاح*


----------



## سفيان السيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## Eng.ABOhosein (27 سبتمبر 2009)

كل التوفيق لكم...

جميل أن ترى منتداك يتطور .. 

للأمام في كل المجالات.

تحياتي،


----------



## enghaythamkh (27 سبتمبر 2009)

أتمنى لكم كل التوفيق


----------



## محمد العرندس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وأنتم بخير ولكم شكري


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

تحية حب واحترام للاخ فيصل ( المهندس )
وللدكتور الرائع محمد باشراحيل
مع اسمى ايات الشكر والاعتزاز بهذا المكسب العلمي الرائع
اعزكم الله ومن صرح علمي الى اخر بعون الله القدير


----------



## فهد بغدادي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك علينا وعليكم القسم الجديد ............ تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## م عامر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك ... وإلى مزيدٍ من التقدم والتميز


----------



## رفعت سلطان (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*قسم السيارات*

الف مبروك
نتمنى ان يفيد جميع المشتركين
والله الموفق​


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ممتاز *القسم الجديد..بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
*


----------



## روز رايس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير ومن العايدين


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

مبارك عليكم وعلينا افتتاح هذا القسم ، نسأل الله التوفيق للقائمين عليه.


----------



## Borsa (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك الافتتاح
موفقين إن شاء الله


----------



## نوارة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*ألف مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد*
*و إنشاء الله تكون لي مشاركات في هذا القسم*​*
مع تمنياتي للجميع التوفيق و مزيد من التقدم والتميز
​
*


----------



## RIVER (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك إفتتاح القسم الجديد






​


----------



## rosenour (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد وان شاء الله يصل الى التميز 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## محمد حسيين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبــــــــــــروك للجميــــــــــــــــع 
إفتتاح القسم الجديــــــــــد 
وأرجو من الله عز و جــل أن يعود علينا جميعـــا بالخيـــــر والفائـــدة
تحيـــــــــــاتـي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مليون مبروك ومن تقدم الي تقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## ناهده (27 سبتمبر 2009)

تحية وتقدير للاخ المهندس 
والف مبروك على افتتاح القسم ودائما انتم السباقون في كل جديد


----------



## ابن الملتقى البار (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبارك القسم الجديد
والى الامام باذن الله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نسال الله التوفيق وحسن الجزاء لجميع من فكروا وعملوا على إخراج هذا القسم. وأخص بالذكر الأخ الدكتور الإستشاري المبدع محمد باشراحيل.


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الللللللللف مليون مبارك افتتح قسم هندسة السيارات ان شاء الله ربنا يفيد بيه كل واحد

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندسة الحنونة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مبرووووووووك افتتاح القسم الجديد ويارب يكون البركة للمنتدى


تقبلوا مروري
المهندسة الحنونة​


----------



## aya_elc (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك لكم القسم الجديد 
مع تمنياتى لكم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك الافتتاح ونحن نسير نحو العالميه باذن الله


----------



## حسام محي الدين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر ويارب تقدرنا ان نفيد


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبرك 
وشكرا لك د.محمد باشراحيل على اهتمامك الدائم بكل ما يفيد المنتدى وجزاك الله خيرا
ودائما المنتدىفى تقدم ان شاء الله
وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## بدري علي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

مبارك ان شاء الله.........


----------



## رهف (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك لكل أعضاء المنتدى وخاصه مهندسين السيارات


----------



## DESKTOP (27 سبتمبر 2009)

* مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد 

*​


----------



## rwmam (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم جميعا وجعل المنتدى موسوعه لكل العلوم


----------



## ابوروميساء (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف الف مبروك افتتاح قسم السيارات 
والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## elagouri (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد


----------



## م/ مصطفي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مبــارك افتتـاح القسـم الجــديــد 

و اعانكم الله علي اثراء هذا الملتقي بكل ما جديـد و مفيـد لكل الامه الاسـلاميه 

اللهم اميـن يارب العالميـن


----------



## كونى عائشة (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مبارك القسم الجديد
ماشاء الله دائما الملتقى فى تقدم مستمر منذ فترة قريبة تم افتتاح قسم اتصالات وقسم المهندسات والان قسم ميكانيكا سيارات وهذا ان دل على شىء يدل على تقدم الملتقى ونجاحه والمجهود الخارق من قبل المشرفين 
جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء


----------



## yasser.yasser (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم


----------



## معماريون (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك

السؤال 
هل مهندسي الميكانيكا على علم بمواصفات الطرق النموذجية 
دراسات المرور والنقل في المدن وخارجها
وماهو دورهم في ذلك


معماريون


----------



## engr.khalid (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شيء جيد واتمنى ان تعم المنفعة جميع المهندسين


----------



## Ayman (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك ..ان شاء الله يكون القسم مفيد 
أرجو ان تكون هناك مواضيع هامة للعامة امثالي


----------



## المهندسه ليى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك وبالموفقية للجميع
تحياتي


----------



## engr.amin (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لن يرتقي هذا القسم للأفضل إلا بمشاركاتكم المستمرة و تعاونكم فيما بينكم ..

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..
أشكر دكتورنا الفاضل محمد باشراحيل على اهتمامه وحرصه ..
وتواصله الدائم من أجل افتتاح هذا القسم المميز بإذن الله ..

موفقين والى الامام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 سبتمبر 2009)

المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> ألف مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد ..
> و أتمنى من الله أن يؤتي هذا القسم ثماره المنشودة منه ..
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..​ 
أشكر كافة الأخوة الأعضاء على تفاعلهم الطيب بإستحداث هذا القسم​ 
والقسم منهم ولهم ..​


> ولن يرتقي هذا القسم للأفضل إلا بمشاركاتكم المستمرة و تعاونكم فيما بينكم ..​


 
واسأل المولى ان يوفق الجميع ،، وأن تضيف مشاركاتهم وممارساتهم نقلة نوعية
للقسم خاصة وللملتقى عامة..​ 
الشكر الجزيل للمهندس فيصل على تفاعله.. وتجاوبه..​ 
والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## hells angels (1 أكتوبر 2009)

:78: :12::1::77::1::75::1::19::78::59:

_*ألف مبروك ...وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق والتقدم والنجاح*_
 والتقدم لهذا المنتدى الرااااااااااائع
واتمنى ان لا تضل سيارة خربانة :1::19:

بيييييييييييييييي بيب يبب ييييييييببببببب بيببيييبببببببييييييييب ببب بب يييييييييبببببببب ببب ب


----------



## odwan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف مبروك وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## غريب الطباع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف مبروك القسم الجديد .....ونتمنا أن يكون رافد لنجاح اكثر لهذا المنتدى وللأمام


----------



## ادور (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## تولين (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الف مبروك للافتتاح هذا القسم وانشاءالله يعم الفائدة والمعلومات القيمة على كل الاعضاء


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك عليكم القسم الجديد وان شاء الله في مزيد من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## اسامة القاسى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد " جهود متميزه " ---------- جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوهشوم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك لنا جميعا وللاخوه المختصين
والى الامام يا ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## عماد محمود (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الف مبروك افتتاح هذا القسم 
وأتمنى أن يحقق الفائدة بين طلاب هذا القسم ويكون وسيلة مفيدة للتواصل 
ويفيد أى مهتم بهندسة السيارات


----------



## The Leader_88 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك ومزيدا من التقدم والازدهار


----------



## maalma (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
ألف مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد
والله الموفق


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم الجديد









والى مزيد من التقدم

وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## Amjad79 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مبــــــــــــــرووووك على افتتاح القسم الجديد ولكل المهتمين بهندسة السيارات​


----------



## ABDUSALAM111 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم هذه بشرى جيدة لمحبي هندسة السيارات .ممكن نعرف تشتغل مضخة البنزين الغاطسة في خزان الوقود ومتصلة بالكهرباء بدون متحدث انفجار لقدر الله . ممكن التوضيح . بركاء الله فيكم. والسلام عليكم


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد ,,, 
وأسأل الله أن ينفع بنا وبكم الاسلام والمسلمين ,........


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه الف مبروك الافتتاح وبالتوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله*


----------



## نور الزمان1 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك القسم الجديد ونتمنى من الله العلي القدير لنا ولكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
**مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد
وإن شاء الله يصل الى التميز
مع تمنياتي لمشرفيه بالتوفيق

*


----------



## m.d92 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك الأفتتاح


----------



## ابو فوزي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك لكل أعضاء المنتدى ومهندسين السيارات*​


----------



## thaeribrahem (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك القسم الجديد و لمزيد من التقدم و النجاح بعد أن أثبت هذا الملتقى نجاحه في المعلومات الجديدة التي تقدم و في لم شمل خيرة مهندسي العالم العربي


----------



## nada_21 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## al7naaaan (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد .

ثمرة جديدة نتاج جهود مباركة .

والله الموفق .


----------



## zaher11122 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد وان شاء الله يصل الى التميز *


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (3 أكتوبر 2009)

على بركت الله وان شاء الله نكتسب المعلومات الجديدة والمفيدة والقيمة


----------



## asmaa_asm (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك القسم _الجديد_


----------



## على عبد الحليم (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك ولطالما انتظارنا هذا القسم


----------



## فاضل عبد اللطيف ال (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك لنا جميبعاً وندعوا الجميع للمساهمة لإثراء القسم الجديد ورفده بكل المقومات


----------



## المهندسة مجد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم 
و إن شاء الله كسائر الأقسا عامر الممتع و المفيد ... و يعطيكم ألف عافية
بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندسة مجد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم 
و إن شاء الله كسائر الأقسا عامر الممتع و المفيد ... و يعطيكم ألف عافية
بالتوفيق


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف مبارك 
لكل اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب عموماً 
والى مهندسي السيارت وقسم السيارات خصوصاً


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

ألف مبارك افتتاح قسم هندسة السيارات وان شاء الله يكون قسمنا جميعا لان هذا الموضوع يمس الاغلبية ممن يمتلكون السيارات وهناك الكثير منهم لايعرفون شيئا عن هذه التقنية الا القليل
وأبارك لكم وأشد علي أيديكم ليظهر هذا القسم في احسن صورة واشكركم علي المجهود الكبير
وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبارك
....................


----------



## عمروحسانين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

congratulation


----------



## م:وحيد على (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم

وشكرا لك على اهتمامك الدائم بكل ما يفيد المنتدى وجزاك الله خيرا

ودائما المنتدىفى تقدم ان شاء الله

وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه*​


----------



## Mostafa A5 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك على القسم الجميل


----------



## وهوبي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
القسم روعة روعة روعة
شكرا اني اشكركم على هذا القسم بجد نستفيد منة


----------



## إيزيس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## aymanstarnet (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ضياء الذهب (4 أكتوبر 2009)

قسم جميل وبارك الله بيكم والمزيد من التقدم 
راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ضياء الذهب (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد حسن محم (5 أكتوبر 2009)

_*السلام عليكم*_


----------



## احمد حسن محم (5 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع ممتااااااااااااااااز وجه في وقته شكرا يا دكتور


----------



## angel2009 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك افتتاح هذا القسم وانشالله يستفاد منو الكل


----------



## kaboke (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك قسم السيارات وكما عودنا المنتدي ( دائماً في القمة )


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع رائع وعقبال بقية الاقسام


----------



## Sameh El-naggar (5 أكتوبر 2009)

هل عندكم معلومات عن ضفائر السيارات 
برمج احصائىة مع شرحها فى ضبط الجودة


----------



## takbeer (5 أكتوبر 2009)

موفقين


----------



## المهندسة نور (5 أكتوبر 2009)

_مبروك افتتاح القسم .....................وان شاء الله الوفقية والتالق _


----------



## هند هلالى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف مبروك للقسم
ويااااااارب يكون وجه السعد على الجميع امين يارب
ويوفقك*


----------



## dodo_dovelike (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووك


----------



## مامون شاهين (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وارجوا من الاداره الاهتمام بموضوع القراءه الآليه عن بعد مع التحكم الآلي وانا على استعداد للمساهمه الفاعله


----------



## EmadALI HADID (6 أكتوبر 2009)

د0 محمد نشكر جهودك المتميزة والكثيرة التى تبذلها في اغناء القسم بالمواضيع المهمة وانا استفدت من مواضيع عديدة تهمني في عملي ومبروك على افتتاح قسم السيارات اخوك المهندس عماد حديد


----------



## مهندسة سما (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد .

ثمرة جديدة نتاج جهود مباركة .

والله الموفق .


----------



## eng_ahmed_hess (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف مبروك علي القسم الجديد 
واتمني لكم المزيد من التوفيق
اخوك / أحمد عبد العزيز


----------



## مهندسة ليزر (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم الجديد
ان شاء الله بالموفقية


----------



## احمد الرمنسى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

كتاب لكهرباء من الالف الى الياء شكران


----------



## al araby 82 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## refaat_gh (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف مبروك


----------



## midokhaled (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور ومبروك علينا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ألف مليون مبروك وعقبال كل الأقسام
*


----------



## محمد خلف محمد خلف (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك








*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*إن لله عبادا اختصهم لقضاء حوائج الناس حببهم فى الخير وحبب الخير إليهم إنهم الآمنون من عذاب الله يوم القيامة*
*صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد .

ثمرة جديدة نتاج جهود مباركة .

والله الموفق 

ابو البراء


----------



## wavestorm1986 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

قسم جديد و من الله التوفيق


----------



## sdra (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك


----------



## ENG:Sara Ali (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ميارك عليكم ان شاء الله وجزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## gegefouad (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى (د.محمد باشراحيل)





مبروك علينا وعليكم القسم الجديد


----------



## siigo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد


----------



## iraqi2999 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

كم انا متلهف لزيادة المعلومات الخاصة بتصميم السيارات وحبذا لوننشا قسم الطائرات وتصاميمها وكذل ك الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## هند الشامى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك لك ولكل الاعضاء القسم الجديد 
وأنتظر المعلومات لانى من محبى هذا القسم


----------



## عبدالستار خيرالله (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك وأتمنى ان يتم افتتاح قسم للمواصفات والمعايرة وذلك للحاجة الماسة لهما
مع فائق تقديري


----------



## saffouh (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 ألف مبروك علينا قسم السيارات 
 أرجو من الله عز وجل أن يكون القسم متميز بالمشاركة والتفاعل
 والله الموفق
صفوح


----------



## mohammad shadid (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك للمنتدى بافتتاح الفرع الجديد
ميكانيكا السيارت
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك افتتا ح قسم السيارات


----------



## شيماء ش (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك


----------



## mohey khamees (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد ..
و أتمنى من الله أن يؤتي هذا القسم 
ثماره المنشودة منه .... بالتوفيق للجميع
تحياتي


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك لكل أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## الديمونة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

أخواتي الله يكرمكم و يقويكم 
نحن لازم انضم كل ما يتعلق بالهندسة بكافة أنواعها
و بتمنى انضيف قسم للهنسة النووية أيضاً لانو قسم مهم


----------



## Wafa Ayman (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك


----------



## د.عماد (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك بارك اللة لكم فية ونفع بعلمكم الامة وعقبال منشوف اول سيارة صناعة عربية كلها


----------



## Ind. Engineer (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ علي الجميع القسم الجديد ..وان شاء الله يكون خير على المنتدى وفائدة للجميع ..الله يوفقكم ..


----------



## عبد الرحمن زريزر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

وفق الله الجميع


----------



## سحووره الأموره (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك وان شاء الله فى ازدهار


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك واتمنى ان يشمل الملتقى جميع انواع الهندسه والتخصصات الهندسيه لتعم المعرفه والثقافه عن التخصصات المختلفه الهندسيه . وكل شيئ في هذا العالم لا يخلو من الهندسه


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (17 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (17 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## بودى59 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف مبروووووووووووووك والى الأمام


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك علينا هذا القسم الجديد و جعله الله قرة عين لأمتنا


----------



## فيليب اكرم (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف مبارك


----------



## dot4 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## المغيره احمد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*ألف مبارك*​


----------



## ahmed0101979043 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراَ*


----------



## عاشق المدينه (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك علينا وعليكم القسم الجديد


----------



## kareem moh (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد


----------



## khaled farouk (20 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببروكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## amer hakmi (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك لك


----------



## mo7a galal (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينور .................الى الامام


----------



## el remaily (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد وانشاء الله يكون قسم جيد ونستفاد منه


----------



## ahmedym_altaee (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد
وهل بالامكان الحصول على (manual , gade) خاص للصيانة لسيارة بيجو 306 موديل 2002


----------



## أمير صبحي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


الف مبارك على المنتدى تطورة وتقدمه وتخصصه ..

نسأل الله أن تكون فاتحة خير للتخصص أكثر وأكثر ..


كما نرجو أن تلتحم العلوم الميكانيكية معاً داخل مهندس الميكانيكا وأن لا يحصر نفسه بحثيا ً فى منحى 

علمي واحد لأن أى منحى تطبيقى يغذية عده مناحي علمية .. وهذا سبيله الى التطوير من ذاته ومن ثم

من عمله بإذن الله ..


قسم كبير فى أيادى مشرفين كبار العلم والخلق .. أعزاء علينا جميعا ً 

بارك الله لكم فى مسعاكم 


 تحياتي  



​


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ساره خالد العاني (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد وان شاء يستفاد من الناس


----------



## عبد الله فهد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقكم الله و جعل النجاح حليفكم


----------



## masd2006 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك- والتوفيق للجميع وجعلكم الله دائما ساعين للخير


----------



## iaia2100 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
1000 مبروك على افتتاح القسم الجديد وربنا يكون خيرا وثوابا فى ميزانكم يوم القيامه 
واتمنى ان تفيدو اخواننا المهندسين الكرام به وبتقديم المعلومات القيمه منها
ولكم التهانى واطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## الغد المشرق (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم
تمنياتى بالتوقيق والتقدم

ويكون فاتحة خير 
جعله الله فى ميزان الحسنات


----------



## Nariman abdalla (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك على أفتتاح القسم الجديد


----------



## bobo8080 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك وعقبال انطلاق العربة العربية التي تعمل بالطاقة البديلة


----------



## المهندسة زمزم (24 أكتوبر 2009)

تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..
و أشكر دكتورنا الفاضل محمد باشراحيل على اهتمامه وحرصه ..
وتواصله الدائم من أجل افتتاح هذا القسم المميز بإذن الله ..


و للجميع تحياتي


----------



## سوزانة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مبرك مبروك


----------



## Leen T (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بك


----------



## Mohamed.Gado (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروووووووووووك
مزيد من التقدم والعلم


----------



## bryar (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مبـــــــــــــــــروك خبر مفرح وجيد ونتمنى للقسم الجديد النجاح والأستمرار


----------



## akshh (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يوفقكم 
وأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأألف مبروك


----------



## toote (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك


----------



## yara92 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بوركتم عسى ان يكون عونا للاخوة للمعرفة ونشرها
مهندس محمد فودة


----------



## نجومه (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم


----------



## هيثم سوالمه (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف مبروك علينا
وإن شاء الله بالتوفيق والنجاح 
شكرا


----------



## omer30 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم
تمنياتي المشاركة من الجميع وفقك الله


----------



## mohabdo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك 
وعقبال قسم الطائرات والسفن
وقسم القطارات
ولو في طريقة قسم المفاعلات النووية


----------



## قندس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم وانشالله يكون فيه الفائدة للجميع


----------



## Ahmad Medo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد وانشاء الله يصل الى التميز.....


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد وان شاء الله يصل الى التميز 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مبادرة جيدة جدا ...بل ممتازة لتعزيز المنتدى بالمعلومات المهمة والمفيدة


----------



## يونس المصلاوي (17 يناير 2011)

واخيراً وليس اخرا وبفضل الله ثما فضلكم افتيتاح هذا القسم جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------

